

Why to stop looking for a technical co-founder—at least for now - kwiat
http://www.kwiat.org/2012/04/23/why-to-stop-looking-for-a-technical-co-founder/
I (more a product/designer person) just published an article on how I built Eisenhower.me without a technical co-founder (back-end developer) and how this minimum viable product finally led me to finding one with whom I am now happily working on the complementary Eisenhower iPhone app.
======
kwiat
What's your position on this? I know just recently TechCrunch posted a
similar, but different opinion on this (which claims that you're better off
learning to code yourself)?

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/15/stop-looking-for-a-
technica...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/15/stop-looking-for-a-technical-co-
founder/)

